

Political ideology of US company boards.  Surprise, tech is strongly Democratic - cullenking
http://ideologicalcartography.com/2010/07/12/citizens-united-and-the-myth-of-a-conservative-corporate-america/

======
cullenking
Analysis done by an old friend of mine - he uses R to crunch campaign
contributions and other indicators in order to understand the US political
landscape. Pretty cool stuff if you are a geek and enjoy reading about
politics.

